# Azoo Galaxy bulbs



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

Hi all

Does anyone have any online sources for where to purchase replacement bulbs for the Azoo Galaxy clip-on power compact lights (13 Watt)

I can find the whole galaxy fixtures at fosterandsmith, but not the bulbs alone

thanks in advance

Gilly


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Try here... http://www.aquariumconnection.com/getDetail.php?ID=99310


----------



## gmaniac (Apr 8, 2004)

*thanks*

Tanks Trenac...exactly what I was looking for

appreciate the assist

Gilly


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

My pleasure!


----------

